# Friendly ghost



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

For the last few years we have had all sorts happening in our house, even one of my dogs go in to the kitchen part i use for the dogs and plays with someone that is not there, we see shadows and there is a fair bit of banging go on in there, last xmas i got a video of a xmas toy moving on my phone but when i try to up load it, it says nothing found yet friends and family have seen it but it wont send to people, last year the dog was play as allways (this is ever night not just a one off0 and i took this photo it was a shadow i took but when i looked at the photo this came up, this is not a camera trick im not that clever it takes me all the time to work out how to use a camera, heres the photo look above the plug socket, 
a friend who runs a camera club has seen this and took it o the club and they couldnt work it out, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Spooky!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like the ghost of a jellyfish.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It looks like soap suds to me. It might not be though.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok that's strange, glad that doesn't happen hear or my girl would have us sleeping in the car till we found a house,,,,Been a long time since I've seen anything like that but it's freaky when it does.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> It looks like soap suds to me. It might not be though.


There is no sink in that part, its were i do all my skinning and pepering rabbits, like i said ive had a lad pull the photo to bits and they could not say what it was, i only went in and started clicking the camera cos the door on the wall was banging, there was 2 other photos to go with that one but they wont go on my laptop out of my phone, there was small lights wizzing about, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

maybe you have a ghost bunny


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> maybe you have a ghost bunny


I hope not cos there would be 1000,s of them ha ha and a few deer, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good picture shot in the foot. There is an entire world around us that most people have no clue of.

Take a look at this picture I took at work a year and a half ago. It can get pretty busy at times with voices, footsteps, and once I saw a full-body apparition. I took this shot on the stairwell after hearing steps and feeling watched:





BTW, that's a good shot you posted. Definately something going on there!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

:blink:Scary photo thats given me the willys


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I,ll you all some of the things that happen, one of the dogs plays with someone that is not there, 2 of the small dogs go for someone in the corner, fridge magnets get played with, electric wires off some of my charges get tied into knots they get platted, and there is a lot of tapping and banging going on, and the wife has been pushed in the back before for telling the dog off that what ever it is plays with ha ha, but then it stops for month before it all starts up again, i wish i could get this video on, jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Jeff, you're not alone.








I had too this kind of things few years ago, when i was living in a hold house in Belgium.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Jeff, you're not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are not bothered about the going on's, i like it, its just when things go missing and then turning up, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> you need scooby doo mate... he'd sort ya out... bet its old man Neebs down the road lol.


HAHAHA!


----------

